# Auburn,CA Bottle Show photos



## Dabeel (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey All,
 I started another post just for the photos from the show. I was there only on Friday and got some nice shots for those who couldn't make it like "Wilkie"
 I included some non-bottle pics like potlids for "Trog" and marbles for "T"
 Enjoy!

 First one is of Larry and Lance from San Diego.....long drive for those two!


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 6, 2009)

Here's their "Old Valley" AAA Whiskey...........man I love this bottle!


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey David(TROG) here are some potlids for you...........would love to dig the H.P Wakelee's one!


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 6, 2009)

An SF Apothecary for Lordbud...........you probably didn't want this one though with that chip in the lip.........but nice color on it!


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 6, 2009)

One for the marble collectors out there!


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 6, 2009)

a portion of Caldigr2's table........hope you don't mind me posting it Mike

 Nice points in the left corner!


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 6, 2009)

Forgot this one of insulators........nice display!


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 6, 2009)

This one is for Christmas.......nice display of these Victorian Lanterns/Lamps


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice. Would have loved to have been there but 2740 miles was a bit far for us.


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 6, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Dabeel
> 
> An SF Apothecary for Lordbud...........you probably didn't want this one though with that chip in the lip.........but nice color on it!


 
 Didn't find a single SF bottle to take home. Common bottles had ridiculously high prices Saturday, spent almost three hours touring the tables thinking "I must be overlooking all the SF druggists"...nothing, nada, nil. Same old $110 Enterprise hutches *without* the "A. & W. G." initials, $80 Palo Alto tooled crowntop, $75 C.A. Reiners with prominent lip-chips, a $10 2-inch tall Fletcher druggist from SF with a lip-chip the dealer thought was a "bargain" and wouldn't come down in price. My digging partner and I each brought $200 and neither of us even spent half of that. Maybe when I win the lottery I'll become an Advanced Collector who can drop $1000 without blinking an eye.[8D]


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Dec 7, 2009)

Admittedly, I really haven't a clue of the value of SF pharms, but I was told by a digger from the City that the Himmelsbach is scarce. You showed no interest, so he must've been wrong. I sold it late on Saturday afternoon when a pharm collector came around and cleaned me out. Now, it's diggin' time, I gotta restock my supply of overpriced pharmacies.


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 8, 2009)

I was interested in the Himmelsbach but not as a straight trade for the Sack o' tomatoes dose glass. The Lengfeld's and Wakelee's pharms you brought along are common so they weren't of interest.  I had no idea you were wanting to sell the Himmelsbach...you introduced it as a "trader" as far as I understood. Hope you got a good asking price for the "Himmy".


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Dec 9, 2009)

Shoot, Jason, you never returned to my spot. I would have gladly just purchased the doser outright for a fair price. What you were initially asking is a bit pie-in-the-sky, but we could've worked SOMETHING out. Gotta run, the ducks are calling me at this late hour.


----------

